# Emaar: Better website



## den2dxb (Sep 18, 2004)

For those who don't know, Emaar has upgraded their website. Much more informative.

http://www.emaar.ae/


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Looks much nicer, better layout and easier to navigate. Didn't check out the content though. Thanks for the research.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Shittier, less USEFUL information, more shit!


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

why wont they give me prices, i need prices, BURJ DUBAI , prices, id otn wanna some stupid sales person


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

agreed
also the map of Dubai is teribble to navigate


----------



## den2dxb (Sep 18, 2004)

I believe it's better for those that are seriously contemplating purchasing a home. It is a much better "WEBSITE" than before. You want prices....go track one of the million agents, selling on behalf of someone trying to make a killing. Or, did you think you might have a chance to buy directly from the developer? That's a seperate issue from the design of the website. 

They now have virtual tours, pictures, and useful links. This is an upgrade.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

How is it better for those seriously contemplating purchasing a home when they've gotten rid of the bloody floorplans!


----------



## den2dxb (Sep 18, 2004)

http://www.emaar.com/Developments/TheMeadows/Index.asp

http://www.emaar.com/Developments/ArabianRanches/al_mahra/Index.asp

http://www.emaar.com/Developments/TheGreens/Index.asp

http://www.emaar.com/Developments/DubaiMarina/al_majara/Index.asp

http://www.emaar.com/Developments/Downtown/residences/Index.asp

http://www.emaar.com/Developments/views/Arno/Index.asp

Many floorplans available. Not all...they're in process of updating. True, should be done at once. Each devlp/bldg must be entered.


----------

